# Life after starting strength - Madcow 5x5 log



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Have been running starting strength for a few months with great results. Spent the 10 months previous going around the gym overtraining and under eating and have seen the biggest gains of my short training career in the last few months. I am now focusing on 5x5 and strength training, as it seems not only to have great effects on my strength, but has made me grow more than anything else I've ever done. I have the goal of lifting 1000lbs in the big three and hopefully by the end of this madcow 12 week run this will be achievable. I will be eating 3500 - 4000 calories. Was hoping to stay on Starting strength longer, but was feeling burnt out, and when I couldn't manage 2 reps with a weight I'd hit 3x5 with last session, I thought it was time for a deload. I also want to gain some more strength in my upper body lifts which is significantly lacking compared to my lower. I'd be glad to hear any comments.

age 22

weight 12 stone 8lbs

bodyfat 14 ish

height 5 10

Lifts before and after SS

bench 62 1x5 ---------> 75 3x5

Squat 90 1x5 -------------> 127.5 3x5

Deadlift 120 1x5 -----------> 155 1x5 (shakey)

Overhead press 42.5 3x5 -----> 52.5 1 x 5

Row 60 x 5 --------> 70 x 5 (could get much higher on this but only recently subbed it in for cleans as I injured my neck, no where nearing the end of linear progression on this lift)

first day

Squat 5x5 ramping to 116

Suprised how heavy this felt considering its 10kg below my 5rm

bench 5x5 ramping to 70

easy

row 5x5 ramping to 65

very easy

I didn't do any assistance work, as I'm still feeling a bit drained from starting strength, so wanted to take the first week easy, got in and out very quick.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

subbed :- Shall be interested to see how you get on , I was doing starting strength for six months or so and saw good gains , am mixing it up a bit now but SS is still the basis of the routine. No where near the lifts you are achieving but I only started in Jan this year so have some catching up to do


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks Greshie, appreciate it mate. Was supprised how quick they jumped on this routine, never done anything like it. If you're on it, I'm sure you'll catch up in no time!


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

good day today, want to up my weights more, but I know that these 5x5 creep on you quick, so the longer I can go without stalling the better.

squat ramping up to 87.5

Nice to have this easy day

Deadlift ramping up to 135 with full reset

Trying to fully reset my deadlifts this run, made it more difficult but still nothing major

overhead press ramping to 46

approx 25 seconds rest between sets, very easy.

unweighted incline situps for assistance 2 x 20

My cousin came with me to the gym and we messed around with some cleans, missed 77.5 after about 5 to 10 singles ramping to 75. Haven't done these in a while due to injury, but they felt good and I can't wait to be able to fully incorporate them into my training again.

early days yet


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

been busy sorting out stuff to go back to uni, so hadn't had a chance to update this! but still been hitting 5x5 and eating like a horse. Doing GOMAD at the moment and trying to clear 4000 cals on a daily basis. Will give a little up date having just finished week 2, still not hitting main PR territory yet, but I've gained a few pounds and am feeling strong.

with 72.5kg bench

went up VERY easy, with 75 being my 5 rep pr.

120kg squat

feel form is spot on here, kept a good back arch and got good depth.

67.5 row

easy

deadlift and overhead press still feeling easy, as i dropped these a little lower than the other 3 lifts.

2 more weeks until PR week!


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

wednesday session

squat

ramping to 90. Light day. Focused on form

Overhead press

ramping to 47.5

felt fine

deadlift

ramping to 137.5 with full resets.

felt easy, need to control the negatives a bit more, dropped the bar on a few reps, but it's more of a bad habbit than a necessity. Video coming soon.

played around with a few cleans. Max = 75kg x 1

nearly got 77.5, probably would have if i'd of done it pre deadlift


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

nice little journal going there bud. Will be watching this to see what gains your making. Get some pics up so you can look back in a few months and notice the difference in size aswell as strength


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Cheers for checking it out mate! glad to have you aboard. Will get my camera sorted and get on it. bout time i did it, i'm really bad at judging how much i've grown.


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

friday session

Will be writing weights of all sets the week after next, when things actually get interesting but for now

worked up to

a triple of 122.5 in the squat

a triple of 73.5 in the bench

a triple of 68.5 in the row

(using microloaders)

assistance

curls 3 x 12 30kg

3 x 5 dips +15kg

cable extensions 3 x 8 30kg

suprised how easy everthing feels. Even though i'm a little under PR's, everything feels really managable, with the easiest being the squat. Still early days though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Like this journal mate..Looking good


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Like this journal mate..Looking good


Thanks for checking it out mate. Been giving your log a read and looks like you've made some serious progress!


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

ramped up to 5 x122.5 in the squat

ramped up to 5 x 73.5 in the bench

ramped up to 5 x 68.5 in the row

power clean technique work

2 x 8 hypers + 15kg

5, 4, 5, 5 chins

4 x 12 leg raises

good session, was a bit tired but today went really well. Really nailed bench and squat, felt as if i had alot more in the tank. next week I equal my bench PR row PR and will be 2.5kg below my squat pr, with much better form.


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

light day squats ramping up to 92.5kg

easy

deadlifts ramping up to 142.5

heaviest i've ever done with full resets, my 155 was touch and go.

Overhead press ramping up to 48.5

again, pretty easy.

3 x 12 weighted situps + 15kg

feel like a broken record, but still everything is pretty easy. I'm sure i'm going to get some big PR's in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello mate just poppin in to say I started MADCOW last week so will be interested to see how we both get on with it (I got a log running too if you're interested). I've heard the key is to not start to close to your 5rm otherwise you will stall quickly. Also take an extra rest day when/if you need it. You are supposed to match your PRs on week 4 and then surpass them from then onwards so don't rush it. Also remember to increase all your ramp sets accordingly with your top set so that eventually your ramp set/s will surpass your previous 5rm. Well thats the idea anyway. Good luck hopefully the routines as good as everyone makes out


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Hello mate just poppin in to say I started MADCOW last week so will be interested to see how we both get on with it (I got a log running too if you're interested). I've heard the key is to not start to close to your 5rm otherwise you will stall quickly. Also take an extra rest day when/if you need it. You are supposed to match your PRs on week 4 and then surpass them from then onwards so don't rush it. Also remember to increase all your ramp sets accordingly with your top set so that eventually your ramp set/s will surpass your previous 5rm. Well thats the idea anyway. Good luck hopefully the routines as good as everyone makes out


Hello mate. Cheers for checking out my log! I've started a little conservatively on certain lifts and won't be matching PR's till week 5 on some, you're definately right and if i could do starting strength again my one change would be to back off a bit a the start. i've been following the calculator on this site http://www.vicjg.com/aspx/madcowint.aspx and upping all my sets as laid out in the program, i'll be writing all the sets when i hit week 5. I really, really rate this routine as so far not a single day has even felt challenging when using this setup and i'm one week away from hitting PR;s, hopefully this can continue! I'll deffo check your log out mate and hopefully we can both get some decent PR's out of this.


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Worked up to triples of

75kg for bench

125kg for squat

70kg for row

assistance

dips 3 x 5 + 15kg

closegrip bench 3 x 8 50kg

dropset the bicep machine (haha not usually my style but hey)

first session i had to think about it, not as easy as previous sessions but still managable. Feeling good, going to eat like a beast this weekend!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Subbed to this buddy. I got great gains on ss. Running pro hormone cycle at min and will be switching to strength training post cycle. Prob do same exercises as now bit knock down to 5x5. Ss bored me silly squatting 3 times per week!!!! Do you prefer ss or 5x5?


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Subbed to this buddy. I got great gains on ss. Running pro hormone cycle at min and will be switching to strength training post cycle. Prob do same exercises as now bit knock down to 5x5. Ss bored me silly squatting 3 times per week!!!! Do you prefer ss or 5x5?


cheers for subbing mate! I prefer madcows, i like that you get to do your new 5rm work set weight for one set of 3 on the friday before attempting it for 5, mentally for me it makes it easier to hit five if you've handled the weight 3 days earlier. saying that though i don't think i'll ever get such a big jump in progress like i did doing starting strength. Good luck with your cycle mate!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah I'm only on week 2 of Madcow (and never actually did SS) but it seems a wicked routine I love the fact you go for 3 on day 3 then go for 5 the following day 1.

I'm not actually doing any assistance work atm cause the workouts tire me enough but I might start adding some stuff in soon.

Are you doing drop sets of 8 on day 3 as well mate?


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Yeah I'm only on week 2 of Madcow (and never actually did SS) but it seems a wicked routine I love the fact you go for 3 on day 3 then go for 5 the following day 1.
> 
> I'm not actually doing any assistance work atm cause the workouts tire me enough but I might start adding some stuff in soon.
> 
> Are you doing drop sets of 8 on day 3 as well mate?


I know what you mean about the assistance, I tend to hold back a bit, keeping it at a comfortable weight. I'm doing the 4 sets of 5, 1 of 3 and 1 of 8 as per the program on day 3, the drop set in the last session was for the 3 x 8 bicep assistance, but just messing around with different things really as i know my rows and chins are hitting my bi's hard enough as it is.

Week 4 day 1

Absolutely fantastic session

Things are startng to get interesting! weirdly enough this session actually felt easier than the last friday session at the same weight but less reps

Worked up to 5 x 75kg in the bench

this is my 5RM and felt VERY comfortable! i'm absolutely chuffed!

Worked up to 5 x 125kg in the squat

very easy again!

worked up to 5 x 70kg in the row

very comfortable and is my old 5rm

assistance

chins 5 5 3 (was a bit tired so left it as that)

weighted situps + 15kg 4 x 12

Power clean singles! hit a PR of 77.5kg!!

didn't do hypers today, as I maxed out on the clean, will do them after my deadlifts on wednesday.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice one David...

Soon be smashing all your PRs


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

week 4 day 2

good session. In and out in about 40 minutes

worked up to 5 x 145kg in the deadlift

loving these at the moment, 150 next week with full resets.

worked up to 5 x 50kg in the press

felt good!

light squats up to 5 x 95

fine!

assistance

3 x 12 leg raises

2 x 8 back extensions + 15kg

power clean PR - 80kg (should really stop maxing out on this every session but i love this lift!)

does anyone have any idea how much weight i'd need to be pulling for 5 to be able to pull 180kg in the deadlift? not going to attempt 1rm in any of the madcow lifts until week 12 but i'd be curious to know.


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Just moved into my new house at uni. No internet yet, so updating this from the library.

Done this session after a night out, didn't drink but got about 3 hours sleep, and a game was being played where everytime the word "mine" was said the person had to do 10 pressups. DOM's from a night out! Havent signed up to the good gym in my area yet (proper platforms, cages, strength coaches) so used the fitness first one day trial. No offence to any Fitness first members, but is there a policy of shadow boxing between sets lol.

Worked up to a triple of 127.5kg for the the squat

Worked up to a triple of 77.5kg for the the bench

Worked up to a triple of 72.5kg for the the row

no assistance work as knackered

some of these reps where ground out, but considering the lack of sleep i'll take it, gonna get loads of sleep for next weeks session, keep hitting the food ect, REALLY want to run the full course of this madcow without stalling


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Oh how students must have changed ... when I were at uni a night out meant three hours sleep and being drunk as a skunk ....


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Greshie i can assure you that hasn't changed lol, i'm just keeping alcohol on the backburner until i finish this run of madcow's

hectic week, but joined my new gym. Really good facilities, coaches a little over eagar to get involved with my programming and taking offence at me doing my own thing, due to this they've been really snidely trying to rip holes in my form and talk about me as if i'm not there. but hey! had my deadlift critiqued by a strength and conditioning "graduate" with a 150kg max pull and 50kg max clean (what he told me so normally knock 10kg off of that), was told low bar squatting was incorrect form and you shouldn't go all the way to parallel. Positives though that i'm trying to actively deal with my buttwink and been dynamically stetching alot. Found out the days that coach is at the gym and luckly it's not my usual lifting days (changed my days up for this week). But from now on i'm keeping the headphones in and doing my own thing.

here's an overview of my week

week 5 (all sets ramping as per the routine

day 1

5 x 77.5kg bench (PR and felt good)

5 x 127.5 squat (the coach spotted me on the last 2 reps when not needed, ****ed me off to no end)

5 x 72 in the row PR

day 2

5 x 95kg squat *light day)

5 x 150kg deadlift (very encouraging, felt pretty easy)

5 x 51kg press (felt ok)

day 3

3 x 130kg squat (felt tougher than usual)

3 x 80kg bench (heaviest weight i've ever handled)

3 x 75kg row

a good week weight wise!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

oh there's always those with an opinion .... and ideas on how lifts should be done whether correct or not !


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

david_w said:


> Greshie i can assure you that hasn't changed lol, i'm just keeping alcohol on the backburner until i finish this run of madcow's
> 
> hectic week, but joined my new gym. Really good facilities, coaches a little over eagar to get involved with my programming and taking offence at me doing my own thing, due to this they've been really snidely trying to rip holes in my form and talk about me as if i'm not there. but hey! had my deadlift critiqued by a strength and conditioning "graduate" with a 150kg max pull and 50kg max clean (what he told me so normally knock 10kg off of that), was told low bar squatting was incorrect form and you shouldn't go all the way to parallel. Positives though that i'm trying to actively deal with my buttwink and been dynamically stetching alot. Found out the days that coach is at the gym and luckly it's not my usual lifting days (changed my days up for this week). But from now on i'm keeping the headphones in and doing my own thing.
> 
> ...


looking forward to hitting this post cycle. doing high reps at min so can't wait.to get down with some heavy weights and low reps!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this is the best place to get form checked .

as for not going parallel on squats this is normally runners that do this or teach this simply because of the explosiveness needed (if you leaned forward like you were sprinting and took a snap shot you would be doing a half rep squat)

always go slightly past this will boost deadlift also gives your legs a full ROM .


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

^^^

you're right mate, spoke to another coach there. They seem to be hot on all the olympic lifting stuff and I think their methods are trying to gradually make you able sit on your ass completely upright, olympic style. Still doing my squats low bar, but doing a few light high bar sets above parallel as low i can go without losing any back angle or any rounding. Mainly for cleans

week 6 day 1

bench ramping to 80kg x 5 PR

squat ramping to 130kg x 5 PR

Row ramping to 75kg x PR

Squat and row where very encouraging, felt easy. While I'm absolutely chuffed to reach 80kg bench, this week was very tough and the last rep was a grind, not sure if I left enough rest time. We'll see what happens next week.


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

knackering day

done a sprint session with athletics, followed immediately by a javelin session, followed immediately by a weights session.

week 6 day 2

ramping to 5 x 152.5kg in the deadlift

ramping to 5 x 52.5kg in the press

ramping to 5 x 100kg in the squat

alright session,

good day considering all the previous excercise done!


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

week 6 day 3

bench ramping up to 81kg x 3 PR

squat ramping up to 132.5 x 3 PR

row ramping up to 76kg x 3 PR

after mondays grinded 80kg, 81 came up so easy i had to weigh the bar because i thought i'd accidently loaded up the 15kg. it was a 20 bar! Mental on this routine that sometimes heavier weights actually feel easier?

squat felt tough, but i've notice it always feels tough on the friday session, and easier on the monday for some reason

row was fine, easy again

Half way through!!!

I ****ing love this routine so much!!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

PR, PR, PR

Good stuff David

Keep going


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

david_w said:


> week 6 day 3
> 
> bench ramping up to 81kg x 3 PR
> 
> ...


good going buddy! likely to be on this in 2 weeks. you.use a spreadsheet? i'm liking the low reps. perfect post cycle!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Looks like your enjoying this routine mate as am I!

I'm nearly on week 5 now and can't wait to keep going. Good job knocking the alcohol cause its whats holding me back atm if im honest as I've not had a session since Thurs but cant train today for **** cause im so knackered!

I've stalled on the OHP I think I started too heavy and its my weakest lift probably doesn't look like youve stalled yet?


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

EDIT @ Rob

cheers mate! you'll love it, get to handle heavy weights in simple and quick workouts. i use this site, lays everything out www vicjg.com/aspx/madcowint.aspx


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

EDIT @ Wardy

i'm loving it. glad you are too mate.

i stall out easy on the ohp, so i started it lower than the others and don't beat my pb till next week. But so far i've gone from a dodgey 52.5 with about ten breaths inbetween the last 3 reps and a 3 second sticking point, to a comfortable 52.5 this week, if i run this 12 weeks without stalling, i'll have gained 6 kilos on it, which i'd be absolutely chuffed with. Also mate are you going only a kilo a week, makes it so much easier, 2.5 is too big of an increment for the ohp for me, makes me stall out hard.


----------



## Luigi 91 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wardy21 said:


> Looks like your enjoying this routine mate as am I!
> 
> I'm nearly on week 5 now and can't wait to keep going. Good job knocking the alcohol cause its whats holding me back atm if im honest as I've not had a session since Thurs but cant train today for **** cause im so knackered!
> 
> I've stalled on the OHP I think I started too heavy and its my weakest lift probably doesn't look like youve stalled yet?


You must of been a bit optimistic when setting your OHP mate as you shouldn't be hitting your original 5RM untill week 4 anyway, and if your "nearly" on week 5 I think thats safe to say. Deffinately better to be a bit generous when setting your maxes on this program to ensure longer progression. Just a bit of advice mate :thumbup1:


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Week 7 session 1

week seven already, flown by.

ramped up to 5 x 81kg bench PR

felt really good except the last rep which was a bit of a grind, but definately easier than last weeks effort.

ramped up to 5 x 132.5 sqauts PR

felt good, tough but good.

ramped up to 5 x 76.5kg rows PR

easy

done some depth jumps, cleans and goblet squats for mobility.

Still going strong!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

david_w said:


> EDIT @ Wardy
> 
> i'm loving it. glad you are too mate.
> 
> i stall out easy on the ohp, so i started it lower than the others and don't beat my pb till next week. But so far i've gone from a dodgey 52.5 with about ten breaths inbetween the last 3 reps and a 3 second sticking point, to a comfortable 52.5 this week, if i run this 12 weeks without stalling, i'll have gained 6 kilos on it, which i'd be absolutely chuffed with. Also mate are you going only a kilo a week, makes it so much easier, 2.5 is too big of an increment for the ohp for me, makes me stall out hard.





Luigi 91 said:


> You must of been a bit optimistic when setting your OHP mate as you shouldn't be hitting your original 5RM untill week 4 anyway, and if your "nearly" on week 5 I think thats safe to say. Deffinately better to be a bit generous when setting your maxes on this program to ensure longer progression. Just a bit of advice mate :thumbup1:


Yeah I set it too high too early to start with for sure. Learnt my lesson on that one for sure. I'm gonna set it back 4 weeks I think and go again. I would like to go up in 1-1.5kg increments but dont have the weights....May get some microplates on pay day


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

week 7 session 2

deadlift ramping up to 157.5 x 5 (PR)

massively beaten my touch and go pr, with full resets. Was seeing stars at the end of this, nearly hit the deck and also aggrivated something in my neck that hurts today. Annoying as i had this injury before doing cleans. It's weird because i've never even got slight lower back pain from any of these movements before like most people, but they seem to pull my neck.

overhead press ramping up to 53 x 5 PR

felt fine

light squats up to 100 x 5

easy

feel a bit **** today about the injury, i was doing so well. I'll ice it and hopefully i won't be out too long


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

That's a pain in the neck mate


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

lol exactly the same bad joke i got from my house mate!


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

week 7 day 3

neck feels good again. took an exta day and now feel alright

ramping up to 82.5kg x 3 in bench PR

tough, not sure how 82 for 5 is going to go but we'll see what happens

ramping up to 135kg x 3 in the squat PR

tough but good, felt ok about this

ramping up to 77.5kg x 3 in the row PR

easy

done clean and jerk singles worked up to 70kg x 1


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

week 8 day 1

arrrgh first fail!! because i hurt my neck last week, i took an extra day, i made this up by only having one rest day between this and my last session!

squat ramping up to 135 x 5 PR

seeing STARS!

bench ramping up to 82.5 x 5 FAIL

only done 3 reps and racked it, as i knew i wouldn't get all five. the 3 reps actually felt harder that the 3 last session.

row ramping up to 77.5 x 5 pr

ok still

i'll try this bench again next time, and if i fail again i'll drop the weight


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

nice one you are making some good gains here, keep at it


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

david_w said:


> week 8 day 1
> 
> arrrgh first fail!! because i hurt my neck last week, i took an extra day, *i made this up by only having one rest day between this and my last session!*
> 
> ...


Sod this bolded part mate. I would rather have a 3 or 4 day break than rush sessions you're never gonna progress with 1 days rest between full body compound workouts. Unlucky though mate I'd just go for it again eat abit more for a few days go again you'll crack it mate 

Good job on the squat PB thats real solid!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

hi mate nice journal, im starting stronglifts, but this looks good aswell. just gone on the link you posted

am i right in saying that if squat PR is 110,1RM and 98,5RM then all 5 sets go up in weight?

45kg

57kg

68kg

79kg

91kg

and this differs from stroglifts where you perform all 5 sets with equal weight on the bar? How did you decide which one to do, i have no idea lol

is this routine just for use after starting strength?

cheers


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

HJL said:


> hi mate nice journal, im starting stronglifts, but this looks good aswell. just gone on the link you posted
> 
> am i right in saying that if squat PR is 110,1RM and 98,5RM then all 5 sets go up in weight?
> 
> ...


Hi mate. Yes you are right the sets ramp up. When/if you start this routine be sure to pick conservative 5rms for all lifts. For example if you think you're 5rm on squat is 100 start on 85-90 as the ramping sets take it out of you and deadlifting after squats/OHP etc also takes it outer you.

I've not done starting strength but I'm doing MADCOW now its a great routine and probably better for someone with about a year or so lifting experience whereas starting strength would be better for some whos just started a few months or so ago. Just my opinion.


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

@HGL

I did madcows after SS, i'd only move onto 1 work set (madcows) after you've exhuasted all the gains you can make at 3x5(ss). SS makes you progress much quicker than madcow and if you can do it, it is definately the better option! and also mate, you're 5rm is about the same as mine when i started SS and it quickly jumped to 127.5

also I'd go for starting strength over stronglifts! never done it but 5x5 over straight sets must be a bitch to progress on, especially if you've got some lifting experience. I thoroughly reccomend starting strength for as long as possible then switch to madcow.

@ Wardy

You're right mate, was stupid to do in retrospect, as i knew i hadn't had enough recovery and was hoping i could just grind them out. really really really wanna hit 90 for five by the end of this routine. Cheers about the squat mate, pretty happy i got it!

@kites

cheers mate! i'll keep plugging away at it

cheers for the comments lads appreciate it!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

david_w said:


> @HGL
> 
> I did madcows after SS, i'd only move onto 1 work set (madcows) after you've exhuasted all the gains you can make at 3x5(ss). SS makes you progress much quicker than madcow and if you can do it, it is definately the better option! and also mate, you're 5rm is about the same as mine when i started SS and it quickly jumped to 127.5
> 
> ...


You'll get it mate bench seems to be one of the exercises where extra size really helps us smaller guys can squat and deadlift pretty well but you need some decent tricep/delt strength to get your bench up. It will go up with ya MP though I reckon mate. You could always throw some BW Dips in after day 1 bench session or something.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

[quote=david_w;2559605

@kites

cheers mate! i'll keep plugging away at it


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

cheers guys, so SS is 3x5 on the same wieght? ive only found info on stronglifts which is 5x5, and madocws wich is also 5x5 but with increasing wieghts during each set.

Are you saying start on SS with 3x5 as its a bit more advanced over 5x5? im only just geeting back in after 4 months off, any links would be excellent (pm if you like as i dont wana hijack thread)!

cheers again. x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

on week 7 of SL and finding it hard to recover, I am sure it will not be long before I miss a lift.

The program advises If you miss the same weight in three consecutive workouts, deload.

After 2 deloads switch from 5x5 to 3x5, after another 2 deload switch to 1x5, then switch to Madcow.

So I find your journal very interesting.

Well done on your gains to date and for sharing.


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

HJL said:


> cheers guys, so SS is 3x5 on the same wieght? ive only found info on stronglifts which is 5x5, and madocws wich is also 5x5 but with increasing wieghts during each set.
> 
> Are you saying start on SS with 3x5 as its a bit more advanced over 5x5? im only just geeting back in after 4 months off, any links would be excellent (pm if you like as i dont wana hijack thread)!
> 
> cheers again. x


thats alright mate, no worries. Yeah starting strength is 3 x 5 of the same weight, and madcow gradually increases to one work set, so really madcow is only 1x5 at your work weight. Madcow also ups the weight once a week instead of every session. The idea is at an earlier stage in training alot of gains can be made 3x5 and squatting heavy 3x a week (ss), you'll find you'll make alot of progress fast on SS, as it has you upping lifts every session, with the idea being in the early stages of strength training you adapt quicker and it's tougher to overtrain. After a few resets, When squatting heavy 3 times a week is too demanding and increasing weight every session becomes too difficult you can move onto madcow. Progress is slower on madcow as you'll be more advanced. Going onto madcow too early means, you're limiting how quick you can make gains and it's good to go on after you exhaust starting strength.

There's not a massive difference between ss and stronglifts, but I'd recommend SS over stronglifts because i think having work sets at 3x5 leads to easier progression, and tbh i trust mark rippetoe more than i trust the stronglifts guy. Doing starting strength was the best thing i've ever done in my training career. although to be honest any program with big compounds is going to be great. I'm pretty new to all this but that's my take on it. any other questions let me know mate.


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

@best before

cheers mate! I appreciate it, thank you for checking it out


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

week 8 session 2

what a mixed session, failed on deadlift at 160 x 5, was wound up, so tried a 185kg x 1 deadlift (massive PR and past the 400lb barrier that i've been wanting to break for so long) and made it!! so absolutely chuffed

got 54kg press x 5 ramping as per program, but felt tough

then was doing some cleans, didn't rack it properly and the bar came down on my wrist. Feels tender today, and I think i've sprained it. Iced it and going to take day 3 off and start again next week, feel a bit battered aswell, necks not 100%, wrist hurts and things feeling tough! Hope it's not a fracture in my wrist but i'm guessing not as there was no impact just hyperextension, but my emergency plan if it has is to ditch madcows and while it heals jump on to smolov for squats as thankfully these don't seem to aggrivate it.

any have a go doctors want to advise me?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

What rep did you fail on the 160 mate? Good job on the 185 PB 

I wouldn't wanna give you any crap advice but a few days off irrelevant after the intensity youve put in recently and a failed set followed by a max out has got to be a smart move. I've got a back twinge myself (from cycling to work wouldya believe it) and havent trained for 8 days. Its driving me abit mad I feel like Im getting fat cause Im not training :lol:


----------



## Jeckyll (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi david_w.....interesting thread...any chance you could post up your gains (size and weights) and roughly how long they took?


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

nice one on the PB mate:thumb:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

any progress mate?


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Sprained my wrist pretty bad last week, forced to take a whole week out (absolutely gutted, been such a sht week), last session was thursday last week. Diets still kind of in check(ish) and the wrist is feeling better, no pain now on general day to day activities apart from the odd twinge. Going to try and jump back on week 8 where I was and see if everythings ok, if the wrist holds up I'll scale madcow back a few weeks in the failed lifts and continue, if it feels funny on the presses I'm doing smolov base mesocycle!

this is the plan, going to train tomorrow so fingers crossed!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Fingers crossed all goes ok for you , just go careful


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

sorry to hear about the wrist there pal, hope all is well and your workout goes ok tomorrow.

Make sure you let us all know how it goes


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Greshie said:


> Fingers crossed all goes ok for you , just go careful


agreed. Rather miss a week than make worse and set you back a month


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

cheers for the words of encouragement lads.

First session back after a week was encouraging

deadlift worked up to 155kg x 5 (felt alright, didn't aggrivate the wrist at all)

press worked up to 52.5 x 5 (felt good albeit slightly awkward)

light squat worked up to 100 x 5 x 2 (very easy)

wrist held up alright, and these weight (except the squats) are only around 2.5 kg off 5rm. Though i wouldn't want to up the weight anymore until it's 100 percent, so for the next 4 weeks i will be trying to maintain weight whilst cutting body fat. Then have another crack at madcow leaner!!

Now to finish this essay!


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

3 x farmer walk 2 55kg sandbags 70 yards

3 x keg press ramping to singles with 48kg

3 x tyre walk 70kg 40ish yards

1 x tyre drags for 1min 30

bearhug sand bag and run 50 yards

I am absolutely well and truly ****ed!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You've gone all strongman on us.

Bit of fun, or do you want to get into comps and stuff mate?


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

^^ was just messing around lol absolute killer though!

Right after 2 weeks of shoddy diet and loosing motivation trying to work around a wrist injury, a few unstructured workouts and a lot of cardio, i finally feel alright to crack on madcow again, going to do a full reset and run another 12 weeks.

Injury was a nightmare but i'm about 90% now and the first 4 weeks are light anyway, spoke to a doctor who said i'm good to go.

Starting tonight! So motivated going to smash this


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

gret journl mte, wesome work

may pinch this and give madcows a try myself


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> gret journl mte, wesome work
> 
> may pinch this and give madcows a try myself


It's a great routine! I'd advise it

Grand total of 6 weeks this injury has been messing me about, it's pretty much fine now, and to be honest i could of trained around it for the last 2ish weeks, but not being top shape killed my motivation, as you can tell from my last post. What i've decided is now to crack on with smolov for squats, I am about 90% and by the end of the 4 week base meso cycle I'll have my intial squat aim of 160 kg and hopefully a 100% wrist. I've been proper pants in the last 6 weeks and lost loads of strength, so I set my 1rm as a conservative 140, this will hopefully stimulate some muscle memory, and a 20kg gain on the base cycle is pretty standard from what i've read. Hopefully this will also kickstart my deadlift back into gear aswell. I'll be eating a ton and trying to gain some weight back. So the plan is in four weeks to have - a 160kg squat - a 182.5kg deadlift - a fully functioning wrist. After this I will only have to focus on getting my bench up to get my 1000lb goal!

Time to stop fcking around and feeling sorry for myself

Smolov week 1 day 1

97.5kg x 9

97.5kg x 9

97.5kg x 9

97.5kg x 9

Not too bad, but know it gets very tough very quick!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good to see you back ... fingers crossed for you


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

great news that you are back, had been following your journal with interest, time to smash it again:clap:


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the words of encouragment lads!

smolov week 1 day 2

105kg x 7

105kg x 7

105kg x 7

105kg x 7

105kg x 7

Was alright, kept tight through all reps, very happy with form. Was still very sore from the earlier sesh this week, not looking forward to squatting on both sat and sun this weekend.

assistance

OHP 45kg x 5, very easy, just getting a bit of blood back in the area

wide grip pull ups 5 5 4


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

What a weekend! 17 sets over two days

Smolov week 1 day 3

112.5 kg x 5

112.5 kg x 5

112.5 kg x 5

112.5 kg x 5

112.5 kg x 5

112.5 kg x 5

112.5 kg x 5

This was tough but do-able.

Smolov week 1 day 4

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

120kg x 3

light bench 65kg 5x5 (wrist feeling good)

Tough just due to being so sore and so much volume. Next week is of 10kg more on every lift, not looking forward to it!

Suprisingly I seem to be adapting as today i don't feel massively sore.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You will be squatting in your sleep soon !!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

And I thought MADCOW took the **** with squatting so much hahaha besta luck with this mate make sure you eat like a horse I reckon


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Mental isn't it! apparantly the week three is the same weight plus 15kg on everything. Not sure how that's going to go, but eating a ton at the moment, my normal clean diet, GOMAD and the occasional big mac. Until the end of this three weeks nothing's out of bounds!


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Smolov week 2 day 1

107.5kg x 9

107.5kg x 9

107.5kg x 9

107.5kg x 9

Really tough seeing stars, not so much the weight, but felt really dizzy.

Not too sore today though, played a game of squash with my house mate. Probably not recomended, meant to take it easy but my competitive side got the best of me and still ended up loosing 3 games to 4. Nightmare.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Squats and squash.....Masochist!!


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Squats followed by Squash......just plain wrong:devil2:


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Just an update;

Uni work got a bit mental so i got a bit lazy updating this log. Finished smolov, back at home maxed out at 155kg PR in the back squat, bit gutted i couldn't get 160 but my sleep and diet before this max out was a bit all over the place. Wrist is fine now, maybe a slight twinge here and there but I can clean and jerk again and bench with no problem, still wrapping it when lifting just as a precaution. So the next question is what now? Well, I am running Glenn Pendlay's Training for the supertotal routine.

http://www.pendlay.com/Training-for-the-Supertotal_df_89.html

Other lifts have gone to **** and i need to get them back up. My goal is to be back where i was by the end of January. Will be adding more lifts in the coming weeks, just keeping it simple for now.

week 1 day 1

squat

3 x 5 120kg (keeping it light for a few weeks as smolov kicked my fcking ass) easy

bench

2 x 5 60kg

1 x 5 70kg felt harder than it should of

week 2 day 2

Hang clean from the hip

5 x 1 40kg

5 x 1 50kg

5 x 1 60kg

form was really tight on these, sinking deep. i was making sure my knees and elbow weren't inline, as this is what caused my injury last time

Snatch mobility work and overhead squats with the bar

bench

2 x 5 50kg

1 x 5 72.5

benching two days on the trot after no benching for two weeks was probably not the greatest idea but i got the reps. Trying to aggressively up the weight as i want to get back to the right side of 80kg asap.

http://www.pendlay.com/Training-for-the-Supertotal_df_89.html


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

This is good David , and good you are concentrrating on form. Look forward to see how you get on with the Pendlays ....


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

Ahhh the wanderer returns,

Good to see you back, keep us all up to date


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds like you had fun with the Smolov! I would bet once you're squat volume lowers down abit after this routine and you go for another 1rm you will have 160 easy. Bench will get back to where you want it soon enough I would go back to benching twice a week if I was you.


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

@greshie

too right mate, seems like the Olympic lifts have a bigger potential to hurt you if you don't follow form to the letter.

@kites

Glad to be back!

@Wardy

I hope so. I had no taper or anything like that and the volume really beats you up, but the sets i'm doing at the moment feel ridiculously light, and i've definitely gained a fair amount of strength in the squat, it's just weird it's had no crossover. going to bench twice a week and deadlift till i'm back where i was, hopefully it's easier coming back than it was to get first time!

week 3 session 3

squats

125kg 1 x 5 easy (kept it light and to one set as this session is the first time i have deadlifted in 6 weeks)

deadlift

140kg 1 x 5

so much tougher than it should of been, but the first in a while always does, going to keep adding 5kgs every session i can

OHP

47.5kg 2 x 5 felt good, surprisingly good actually, normally this lift falls to pieces if i don't keep on top of it.

hang clean

4 x 60kg

3 x 62.5kg

3 x 65kg

full clean

67.5 3 x 1

i've realized form breaks down for me when i go down to the floor, the hangs feel better than the full. Will post a vid next session i do.

no snatch due to deadlift, will crack on with that when everything is where it should be

Merry Christmas


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Week 2 day 1

After around 16,000 calories in 2 days for Christmas I was feeling ready to hit it hard today. Even added deadlifts as I wanted to make the most of it. At the moment i'm doing the big lifts as many times in the week as i can as it seems i'm progressing much easier second time round. Thank god for muscle memory!

Squat

130kg x 5

Felt ok, feeling the strength gains of smolov later down the line, hoping to jump up to 140kg x 5 in 5kg intervals

bench

75kg x 5

moving in the right direction, need to get back above 80 asap

deadlift

145kg x 5

if i can keep going in 5kg jumps i'll be back to where i was in 2 more deadlift sessions.

Quote of the day

"a setback in a setup for a comeback!"

Merry Christmas


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

nice one, know the feeling over overdoing it at xmas, not making that mistake next year, like the quote by the way..


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

haha too true mate, back on track now! hope you had a good one

week 2 session 2

deadlift

150kg x 5

consecutive day deadlifts, strength nearly back now

bench

77.5kg x 3

again did this yesterday so only done 3 reps as the doms where there today

front squat

70 x 1

100 x 1

105 x 1

rows

75 x 5

getting there


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

week something day something

squat

70 x 5

100 x 5

135 x 5 (joint PR)

been jumping in 5's like no-ones business! half tempted to go for 140kg x 5 next sesh.

OHP

40 x 5

50 x 5

felt fine

cleans hang and regular

varying weights up to 70kg

box jumps

3 x 5

nearly there


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Looks good ! Happy New Year


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

cheers greshie, you too mate

deadlift

155 x 5 felt really good so i went for the big one

185 x 1 miss, very very close but i came back and did this after benching and i was pretty fatigued, on a fresh day i would have this no problem

bench

77.5 x 3

this wasn't suppose to happen, felt really tough and failed on the fourth rep. I think i'll go to 80 x 3 next session and try and up reps from there, then i seriously need to do something to get the bench moving

med ball thows

kettlebell swings

box jumps

depth jump

doing in circuit like fashion


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

squat

140kg x 3 (PR)

first in a while. Could have got 5, but after 3 rep back starting feeling really tight, have been deadlifting at silly volume recently so think that might have something to do with it

OHP

52.5 x 3

back was feeling tight so abandoned this and left the gym here

injury conscious at the moment!

felt fine this morning so done a little conditioning complex

4 rounds of

zercher squat x 20

hang clean x 20

clean and press x 20

squat jumps x 20

knees on a heavybag x 20


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

Right, thinking of doing something along the lines of 531. Clean and snatch need alot of form work so not really getting the most out of the program atm. Bit of a loose end so jumping on wendler's. Going back to uni and plan on messing with some throws and jumps in the athletics team. Testing this for a week then will probably start a new log. using alot of what i read on defranco's (of WS4SB fame) as assistance works and incorporating plyos.

Goals of 2012

110kg bench

180kg squat

220kg deadlift

get leaner

*Deadlift day*

*
*

*
box jumps*

3 x 3 on 35 inch box

2 x 1 on 38 inch box

*deadlift*

5 x 100kg

5 x 120kg

5 x 135kg

felt fine but didn't push for extra reps today, been hitting deads at high volume recently

*Barbell Step ups*

low box 50kg x 16

low box 60kg x 16

high box 50kg x 12

high box 60kg x 12

first time doing these and they where knackering, was dripping after!

*
snatch grip deadlifts off of a plate*

*
*70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

70kg x 6

grip was the limiting factor here but still alot tougher than i expeced

*leg raises*

*
*

*
*bw x 12

bw x 12

bw x 12

bw x 12


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Goals look good mate and good luck moving on to a 531 style of training. I'll be joining ya after my comp  What are you using for ya box jumps? I wanna make some kinda safe set up out of something...


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

^ cheers mate, i like that it's slow and steady and you can do your own thing with it. When's the comp mate, good luck!!. My gyms got the stack-able plyo boxes for olympic lifts so i used them for the box jumps and step ups, but i'm sure you can do it with other stuff. i've even seen people do them with plates on youtube!

*bench day*

*
*

*
Bench press*

50kg x 5

57.5kg x 5

67.5 x 8

all fairly standard, bench is still ****e lol

*floor presses*

60kg x 6

60kg x 4

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

i found these really tough!

*strict dumbell rows*

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

really happy with the form on these, will up weight next time

*incline press *

17.5 x 12

17.5 x 6

shocking stuff, but had nothing in me

*press ups*

bw x 12

bw x 12

Realllllllly not used to doing things higher than 5 and is killing me at the moment, hopefully will adapt soon!


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

*Squat day*

*
*

*
*

*
Squats*

*
*5 x 90

5 x 102.5

5 x 115

not pushing lower body lifts this week, even though there was alot left in the tank

*Elevevated dumbell spilt squats*

*
*

*
*22kg dumbells 3 x 6 each leg

Enjoy these, first time doing them

*Speed Trap bar deadlift *

*
*3 x 3 110kg w/ chains

*good mornings*

*
*3 x 8 60kg

Ended session by flipping tires for conditioning Down about 4-5lbs now. Weighed in at just under 85kg.


----------



## kites1664 (Oct 2, 2011)

looking good there fella, you enjoying the routine?


----------



## david_w (Aug 22, 2011)

I am mate, more volume than i'm used but slowly getting used to it

Have two sessions to update

Overhead press day

32.5 x 5

37.5 x 5

47.5 x 5 (missload meant to be 42.5!!)

so done 42.5 x 5 after

assisted chins

8

8

8

8

Dips with a weighted vest

5

5

5

5

overhead press

14kg x 4 x 12

Depth jumps to med ball throws

3 x 5

done this session in about 40 minutes as the gym was about to close, took very little rest time.

Strongman training

farmers walk

120kg x 40-50 yards maybe? x 2

a medley 40 yard carry x 2

farmers walk

washing machine

tire carry

keg carry

numerous keg clean and presses

I have hand doms today, first time that ever happened!!


----------

